# Vinyl on Polos? Good or Cheesy?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

What's your opinion about vinyl on polo shirts? Personally I'd prefer embroidery, but should we offer vinyl on polos to our customers, or is that just cheesy?

Thanks!


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The price difference between the two methods may make the difference between a sale and no sale. I have had customers ask me about doing polos with vinyl and as far as I'm concerned they are just a tshirt with buttons so why not.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I have used vinyl on Polos a lot and customer love it. Espically for the difference in price.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

My wife's work shirts for the store are polo's that I did with vinyl.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

If the polo's fabric is of the honeycomb type, then embroidery should be used. Vinyl & other heat transfer materials don't stick to honeycomb fabrics as well as compared to the regular cotton t-shirt fabrics.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just finished some polos using ironall for an emt class being held locally. They turned out really nice and the customer thought they were great. In fact, the same customer has ordered twice more from me(t-shirts not polos). 
Like already has been said, they are just a t-shirt with buttons.......


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. I'm actually kinda surprised at people's comments!

I had a feeling that people would scoff at the idea of putting vinyl on polos, but I guess I was way off! 

I have a possible customer (for when we open) that is interested in getting polos embroidered (we could outsource that), but I thought I'd mention that we could do vinyl even cheaper for him. The thing is, he'd prolly only want about 10 shirts total, so I'm sure embroidering will cost him quite a bit.

I'll need to make up a mockup for him and see what he thinks (he's a friend, so I don't mind making him a free sample).

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> If the polo's fabric is of the honeycomb type, then embroidery should be used. Vinyl & other heat transfer materials don't stick to honeycomb fabrics as well as compared to the regular cotton t-shirt fabrics.


Hi Byron, that's good to know.

Do you have any examples of what brands to stay away from if we want to do vinyl?

Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I would not say that "you have to stay away" from a certain brand. Im just saying that it's not very ideal to use vinyl on the "honeycomb" type fabrics, and other fabrics with fibers that are not "closely knitted".


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

knifemaker3 said:


> I just finished some polos using ironall for an emt class being held locally. They turned out really nice and the customer thought they were great. In fact, the same customer has ordered twice more from me(t-shirts not polos).
> Like already has been said, they are just a t-shirt with buttons.......


Were they white polos? Any pics?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Chani said:


> Hi Byron, that's good to know.
> Do you have any examples of what brands to stay away from if we want to do vinyl?


In my experience, you will want to stick to cottons and away from anything described "pique" (meaning that it will have varying depths to it's fabric weave). Vinyl can be applied to these, but you will save yourself a lot of trouble if you can steer your customers towards flatter, more T-like material.




That said, here are some fairly recent polos I did (I posted the T's I did for this company in another thread):


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Great work Gothicaleigh!


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Were they white polos? Any pics?


Yes, they were white. Sorry, no pics


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> If the polo's fabric is of the honeycomb type, then embroidery should be used. Vinyl & other heat transfer materials don't stick to honeycomb fabrics as well as compared to the regular cotton t-shirt fabrics.


That's true... however, increasing the pressure of your heatpress often allows the vinyl to melt more firmly to the texture of the polo. I'd also decrease the pressing time by about a third, depending on the material used to compensate for the increased pressure. Mine have been a hit with the customers in need of a quick/cheap polo shirt!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes, and I have to acknowledge that I've even used opaque transfers on honeycomb/pique polos as well, also for "quick/cheap polo shirts".


----------

